# mužské soudí podle brýlí



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
kdo mi pomůže rozumět téhle větě?

- Všechny ty nebohé hnihovnice a archivářky, co neustále pracují na kartotéce a málokdy na sobě a mužské soudí podle brýlí, prý že když máte stejný tvar jako ona, šance se vám zvyšují. -

Chtěla jsem vědět, jestli jsou mužské, které ty archivářky soudí podle brýlí, anebo archyvářky, které soudí mužské podle brýli, a ten - tvar - který má být stejný jako ona, myslí se tím tvar brylí, nebo třeba tvar obličejí?

Diky moc...


----------



## Emys

mužský - muž, chlap 
mužské - akuzativ plurálu

Posuzují muže podle tvaru brýlí.



parolearruffate said:


> a ten - tvar - který má být stejný jako ona, myslí se tím tvar brylí, nebo třeba tvar obličejí?



Myslí se stejný tvar brýlí.


----------



## bibax

Autor má zjevně problém utvořit souvětí.

První věta nemá sloveso. Když vypustíte větu vedlejší přívlastkovou, dostanete:

Všechny ty nebohé knihovnice a archivářky, prý že když máte stejný tvar [brýlí] jako ona, šance se vám zvyšují.

Asi mělo být:

Všechny ty nebohé knihovnice a archivářky, jež neustále pracují na kartotéce a málokdy na sobě, soudí mužské podle brýlí, prý že když máte stejný tvar jako ona, šance se vám zvyšují.

Podtržena je věta vedlejší vložená do věty hlavní.


----------



## morior_invictus

Ahoj,

okrem skutočnosti, že tá veta vyzerá byť ako nedokončená alebo vytrhnutá z kontextu, podľa mňa by mohol byť význam nasledovný:
Archivárky / knihovnice jsou více v kontaktu s knihami jako s lidmi a předpokládá se také, že i hodně čtou (je to jejich hobby), čímž se kazí zrak a tudíž není divné, že mnoho z nich nosí brýle (jsou tedy významnou součástí jejich života / vizáže). 
Samozřejmě jako každá žena, ani ony nejsou výjimkou a tedy když už si hledají partnera (resp. v tomto případě kdy ji nějaký muž chce pozvat někam)  šance má vyšší ten, který ji kromě svých vlastností zaujme i svým vzhledem, v tomto případě si potrpí na vzhledu brýlí (předpokládá se tedy, že také je v kontaktu tak často s knihami - i když spíše s počítačem asi ), a největší šance má u nich ten, který má i stejný tvar rámu (kulaté, hranaté).
Inú odpoveď ti žiaľ asi neviem z tej vety vydedukovať. 

Snáď pomohlo.


----------

